# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - mouse = mi

## edspace

> _Mouse =>	Tregues_


Fjala Tregues ka një kuptim llogjik (diçka që nuk preket, por shikohet, dëgjohet), jo një pajisje fizike (që preket, lëvizet). Tregues mund të quhet shigjeta në ekran, por vetë pajisja fizike duhet të ketë një emër tjetër (krahasohet me shkumësin, lapsi, stilolapsi). Në këtë rast, fjala Mi është përkthyer nga anglishtja (mouse) dhe ka kuptim sepse forma e pajisjes ngjan me një mi. Tani minjtë kanë ngelur pa bisht nga teknologjia (wireless)  :buzeqeshje:  Vetë fjala mouse tregon se si fjalori i informatikës në gjuhën angleze ka rrjedhur nga njerëz të thjeshtë, jo nga profesionistët, që me siguri do ta quanin diçka tjetër. Në Windows shqip Mouse është përkthyer Mi. Për mendimin tim, është përkthim i saktë.

----------


## djlahza

Sa per mendimin tim, duke marre shkas nga mos perkthimi i termit Mouse tek Windows-i ne gjuhen italiane qe perdor, mendoj se nuk eshte e nevojshme qe ti perkthejme fjale per fjale

----------


## BesmirG

'Mouse' = maus! Kjo fjale nuk ndryshohet, dhe tingullon qesharake po ta perkthesh 'mi'; imagjinoni pak sikur te kemi gjithe kohes "një mi në dorë".  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## a4ever

Maus=mash!
Prindet tan nuk kan pas kompjuter, por llulen e duhanit, dhe kan ndejt pran oxhakut apo pran stufe me mash ne dore tu e nguc prushin, dhe masha osht e ndar ne dy pjes, dhe mendoj se fjala ne perkthim te mausit, kishte me qen me e logjikshme "mash"
Me mash e tereshkat kompjuterin hahahahaaaa!

----------


## edspace

> 'Mouse' = maus! Kjo fjale nuk ndryshohet, dhe tingullon qesharake po ta perkthesh 'mi'; imagjinoni pak sikur te kemi gjithe kohes "një mi në dorë".


Miu është po aq qesharak në shqip saç është fjala Mouse në anglisht. Deri më sot nuk kam parë ndonjë amerikan të qeshë kur zihet në gojë Mouse-i i kompjuterave sepse as që i shkon mendja tek kafsha. Biles, mund të them se Mouse i kompjuterave zihet në gojë më shpesh se kafsha Mouse. Mbase kur ka filluar të përdorej para 20-30 vjetësh, do jetë dukur qesharak, por në Amerikë ka tashmë disa dekada që përdoret dhe nuk tingëllon më qesharak. Besoj se e njëjta gjë do ndodhë edhe me fjalën Mi në shqip. 

Nëse e përshtatim si Maus, prapë minjtë do zëmë në gojë, apo jo? I vetmi ndryshim do jetë që do jenë minj amerikanë. Në këtë rast fjala Maus nuk do jetë më qesharake për shqiptarët, por shqiptarët do jenë qesharakë për amerikanët/anglezët kur të na dëgjojnë. 

Unë jam për përdorimin e fjalës *Mi*, përkthim i drejtpërdrejtë, i cili është përdorur edhe në Windows XP dhe Vista. Kujt i qeshet, le të qeshë...s'bën kurrë dëm.

----------

